# First Day At My Job :(



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay so I managed to get a job at a grocery store and today was my first day. Oh my God is it gruelling work. I was restocking the shelves and I restocked all the shelves in the grocery store and I thought, oh great now it's been 5 hours, I look down at my watch and it's been 2 hours and 9 mins 

We were constantly moving doing stuff, it was like you couldn't be still or sit down for a second. Every 5 hours you would get 30 min break. I did the math and in 8 hours of work I made 6.25 dollars an hour. My whole body aches, my spine is killing me for standing for 8 hours and my legs are sore as hell. This job sucks, but it's the only one I could get. It's so boring. 
I had no idea how hard a minimum pay job was. It's really hard.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Hard knock life. When I worked in fast food, I always loved busy days because time went by so much faster.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

That does sound sucky but I think your body will adjust to your new routine. It might just take some time. I know when I worked retail for the first time my legs were killing me. I wasn't used to standing up so much and walking around. But I did eventually get used to it.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow 6.25 is lower than minimum wage..my brother does stocking and he gets paid 10 an hour...never settle for less.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

View it as a means to an end. While you're there, I'd look for something else or take up some courses to get yourself into a better paying job. It can be tough, I do this myself but you get used to it. The best part is though, for me anyway is little interaction with people. Hopefully you find yourself something better and wont be there too long!


----------



## klumpackis (Jan 2, 2018)

in Lithuania we work for 2 euro an hour lmoa


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good for you for getting out there and working


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Where do you live? I am a night stocker at a grocery store and I make $12/hr.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

thisismeyo said:


> Hard knock life. When I worked in fast food, I always loved busy days because time went by so much faster.


This. I kind of preferred working morning shifts at Dunkin Donuts cause one minute it's 7am and suddenly it's 12 when I finally get a chance to look at the clock.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

